# Hobbies Collide



## Surprman (Feb 15, 2020)

Had an opportunity to work on two of my hobbies.  Last year I got fitted for new irons.  They ended up being a different swing weight (heavier towards the club head).  Last year I matched the swing weight of my 4 wedges to my new irons by adding lead tape.  It worked, but looked like hell.  This winter I decided to disassemble my wedges and make some internal brass tip weights.  I built and customized each weight on my lathe to give me the right swing weight and epoxied them back together.  They work (and look) great now!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 15, 2020)

You had the ball in your hand, then you hit it as far as you can, and then walk after it.  
Nice job on the weights.


----------

